# "You know you're a bird owner when..." Fun post!



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

So I came up with a fun thread topic idea for everyone when I was in the shower and Cosmo's feathers were around the shower and on the door. I think everyone could add a little something and we all can relate!

Just sat "You know you're a bird owner when...." And add whatever you can think of life with a bird

You know you're a bird owner when it's a normal thing to have feathers in your shower.

You know you're a bird owner when the dog can't have people food, but you want to share what you're eating with your feather friend.

You know you're a bird owner when you have the insane ability to tune out loud annoying noises and not hear what would bother most people.

You know you're a bird owner when you gave up your love of candles and room sprays.

You know you're a bird owner when you look up natural ways of cleaning and pest/insect removal instead of using chemicals.

You know you're a bird owner when you can go on and on about how cool your bird is to friends and anyone who will listen.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You know you're a bird owner when you can spend all day at work with poop on your top and not even notice.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

You know you're a bird owner when your dog's poop is filled with bird seed... (Gross, but true over here!!!!)

You know you're a bird owner when your dog finds bird seed a delicious snack.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

... when all your music recordings have some chirping and even some screaming in them...


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha vampiric_conure that just made me think of another one

You know your a bird owner when the dog walks around with feathers stuck to his nose because he gets so curious and gives those weird gray things on a floor a sniff

You know your a bird owner when you question if it's a coin or bird poop when you step on something on the carpet

You know your a bird owner when a commercial with a whistle or flute tune never goes unnoticed. (Cosmo just reminded me)


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

littletiel said:


> ... when all your music recordings have some chirping and even some screaming in them...


Cosmo always interrupts my boyfriend's snap chat recordings and when he records his hip hop lol


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

You know you're a bird owner when you can't talk on your phone without having a back up singer.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

You know you are a bird owner when you make a phone call and friends know it's you before you speak because the birds got in first lol
And planning shopping and family visits around baby bird feed times


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

You know when you're a bird owner when you start speaking with your partner with bird sounds


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

You know you're a bird owner when your excuse about homework is "the cockatiel ate it."
You know you're a bird owner when you secretly monitor your birds activity with a hidden camera.
You know you're a bird owner when you recite your birds' name and ages every day.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

CosmoBird said:


> You know you're a bird owner when you gave up your love of candles and room sprays.


Ain't it the truth! I find myself standing in the Yankee Candle store, wistfully opening and sniffing everything in sight, just to get my fix. Pre-Joey, if I was home and awake, there was at least one candle going.

You know you're a bird owner when you find feathers in the refrigerator. (Still trying to figure that one out.)

You know you're a bird owner when you get to work and feel bird seed and/or pellets rattling around in your sock.

You know you're a bird owner when you turn a lamp on when leaving the house at 9 am because you know you won't be home until after dark.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

These are so funny!

You know you're a bird owner when you can carve a replacement egg out of stationary.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

You know you're a bird owner when your tops are covered in little bits of fluff and keratin flakes....


...when all the wires for your electronics are covered up in very elaborate ways to protect the Unyeilding Beak of Destruction 

...you find bird food in your bed (this is mostly because the bird cage is in my room and miso's a very messy eater)

...when you're trying to draw on a tablet but one particular little baby keeps messing it up because for some reason, that tablet pen is just SO fascinating and she ABSOLUTELY NEEDS to chew it


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

You know you're a bird owner when...

You are shopping for products like cleaning agents, paints and stains, etc. and you make sure EVERYTHING is 100% non-toxic because your baby's life is at stake.

You tell your visitors "By the way, I have a free-flying bird at home that might fly at your face, stand on your shoulder, poop on you and/or scream in your ear. She may do all of the above, none of the above, or some of the above. I hope that is okay with you?" :lol:

You tell your friends "Sorry, I have to go home now or else my bird will be angry with me".

You don't understand what the big deal is with bird poop and why other people are freaking out about it.

You are currently designing your home with lots of birdhouses and craft birds as décor and you will be hanging a sign on the wall later that reads "Welcome to The Bird Sanctuary". (Yep. I know I'm nuts. I will post photos here to prove it once I'm finished designing my place.)


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You know you're a bird owner when you leave your house on a mission to buy food for the humans and a few other household things, but come home with more toys, treats and food for the bird than you do for the humans.

You know you're a bird owner when guests no longer question why there is broccoli all over your floor.

You know you're a bird owner when you are standing in the kitchen wondering where they heck all your Tupperware is, then get to the living room and remember, 'oh yeah, all his food, various pellets and treats needed something air tight to store them in'.

You know you're a bird owner when the happiest sound you can imagine hearing is listening to your fid beak grinding his contentment.


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

You know you're a bird owner when feathers spontaneously fall off of you. (Actually it's on your clothes, but nobody knows that, so they just assume you're growing feathers.)


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

You know you're a bird owner when there is more selections for bird food than people food in your cabinet.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

You know your a bird owner when you look like a peeping neighbor because your bird broke the one slit of the blind from flying on to it


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Great thread 

You know you're a bird owner when people mistake the fluff and keratin sheaths on your shoulders for dandruff :lol:


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> These are so funny!
> 
> You know you're a bird owner when you can carve a replacement egg out of stationary.


The eraser?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

... when all your glasses cleaning clothes mysteriously disappear from your desk...


----------



## satamakaupunki (Aug 30, 2015)

when you can't watch a bird video without going deaf


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

All of these are so true ☺

You know you're a bird owner ...

When your precious books have bits missing from their covers.

When you break out in a cold sweat when someone shuts a door and you know they've not looked up first. 

When you get separation anxiety whenever you go out.

When you find the equivalent of a burst pillow under your sofa.

When you open your bag in work and find 'a present'.


Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

When you are excited about going away on vacation, but your heart keeps thinking "But it is 17 whole days away from my boy, I wonder if mom will send me videos every day?"


----------



## heathlinds (Sep 7, 2015)

This is so great!!

You know you're a bird owner when at least one person per day comments on the fact that you're ALWAYS whistling.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

heathlinds said:


> This is so great!!
> 
> You know you're a bird owner when at least one person per day comments on the fact that you're ALWAYS whistling.


Several years ago, we had a canary, Taxi, who has sadly since passed. Hubs would whistle back and forth with him while on his computer, or while we were watching tv. He'd catch himself mindlessly whistling while sitting at his computer at work.  He and Joey whistle back and forth now, while he is on his laptop, or while we are watching tv, but he has a different job and so far hasn't caught himself mindlessly whistling at work.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

... when you try to open a book and the pages are stuck, glued together by a giant poo, and you don't even know how it got there!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

....when you find bird food INSIDE the computer...


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

When you notice footsteps in the hall pausing outside your door, because neighbors are listening to you and your bird calling out 'peekaboo' to each other.

When you find yourself picking the music you are going to listen to based more on what your feathered one likes than what you are in the mood for at the moment, just to make him happy.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

.. when you leave a bag of chips on your desk for a couple of minutes (while you are in another room) and when you come back there is a mess on the desk, and a parrot with chip crumbs on his head...


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I would change the title of this thread a bit though. 
*You know you are owned by a bird when...*


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You do your fresh veggie shopping based on what the bird likes best and create your human menus around those veggies.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

vampiric_conure said:


> ....when you find bird food INSIDE the computer...


I have bird food inside my speakers xD!

When you delete all the pictures that aren't birds from your phone...

When your headphones have holes in because you weren't fast enough to scritch them...

When you make guests climb the stairs before they can enter the living room "air lock"

When your notebook no longer has a spine

When there is not one straight picture in the house


----------



## Cor (Sep 5, 2013)

Tisena said:


> When there is not one straight picture in the house


Lol this really is a sign your a bird owner. EVERYONE who comes in my house tells me that one of the pictures above my tv is squint. Now i just reply yup, n theres poop running down the glass!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

... when you open a pencil case and find a feather in it... and you know you never draw in your bird's presence anyway because he won't let you draw but will grab the pencil...


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

... when you forgive your bird the most mischievous deeds...

PS: I had just left the room for literally 1 1/2 minutes today and when I came back I found my favourite book (a very rare edition I will never find again) shredded.... although it was under a blanket... (it was hidden exactly to protect it from my boy) 
I am so upset, but he started blowing me kisses when he saw I was upset, and I just had to yield...


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

.... When you sell your couch and love seat in order to make room for more cages! 
.... when you spend more on bird food than you spend on food for yourself



littletiel said:


> ... when you forgive your bird the most mischievous deeds...
> 
> PS: I had just left the room for literally 1 1/2 minutes today and when I came back I found my favourite book (a very rare edition I will never find again) shredded.... although it was under a blanket... (it was hidden exactly to protect it from my boy)
> I am so upset, but he started blowing me kisses when he saw I was upset, and I just had to yield...


YESSSSS!!! I have a book which is missing the first chapter with a cover I can no longer get. I can still get the book, but the original cover was done by an artist when she was first starting out.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*you know you're a bird owner when...*

You go to work and someone asks you, "What's that on your shoulder?"


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

vampiric_conure said:


> .... When you sell your couch and love seat in order to make room for more cages!
> .... when you spend more on bird food than you spend on food for yourself


OMG! That is so funny because it's so true. I'm getting rid of my couch to make room for another flight cage.


----------

